# [WIKI] Post de coordinación del wiki Gentoo en español

## Khanx

Me acabo de dar una vuelta por el wiki de Gentoo y me ha sorprendido ver que los HOWTOs no están traducidos al español (que sí al frances por ejemplo), ¿alguien se apunta?  :Smile: 

----------

## krawek

yo quiero ayudar, aunque cambia el titulo del tema para que sea mas llamativo

----------

## navegante

Yo ya estoy en eso, espero que para fin de año ya haya subidi todos los que he escrito y traducido para el foro, ademas de algunos nuevos como el de nptl y dmix, chequen cual quieren y apuntense aqui para no hacer doble trabajo, Saludos.

----------

## krawek

bueno, pero donde tienes publicado lo que haz hecho?

PD: el moderador que le ponga un sticky a esto

----------

## IceFox

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Yo ya estoy en eso, espero que para fin de año ya haya subidi todos los que he escrito y traducido para el foro, ademas de algunos nuevos como el de nptl y dmix, chequen cual quieren y apuntense aqui para no hacer doble trabajo, Saludos.

 

Para simplificar el sistema de chequeo, ¿ Cuales tienes hechos navegante ?

----------

## navegante

HOWTO Gentoo 2004.2 for linux 2.6 and NPTL

HOWTO build a LiveCD

HOWTO Custom Stage4

HOWTO Migrate to UDEV

HOWTO ivman

HOWTO fbsplash

HOWTO ATI Drivers

HOWTO Splash image in GRUB

HOWTO Linux Logo Hack

HOWTO ALSA sound mixer aka dmix

HOWTO Mount MS Windows partitions (FAT,NTFS)

HOWTO ATAPI CD Burning

HOWTO NTP

HOWTO Fluxbox

HOWTO Beautify GNOME

HOWTO Mouse Scrollwheel

HOWTO Mouse Nav Buttons

HOWTO Animated Mouse Cursor

HOWTO Java and Firefox

HOWTO Java and Firefox

HOWTO Make your system use unicode/utf-8

Aunque pienso publicar en lugar de los del mouse este y agregar el del Lila theme, el del mouse en acrobat reader y el de conecta el PAD de PSX (si quiern verlos estan en el foro). Saludos.

P.D. En realidad no es dificil traducirlos, lo que se me complica es el formato y el estilo, que eso del format wiki no me gusta me agrada mas el de phpbb, sería bueno que alguien tradujera la guia de estilo y el manual de formato wiki antes de empezar.

----------

## IceFox

 *navegante wrote:*   

> ... sería bueno que alguien tradujera la guia de estilo y el manual de formato wiki antes de empezar.

 

Para ir ordenando esto ..

Te refieres a traducir:

Help:Manual of Style

The wiki markup

List of templates

Tables markup 

 :Question:   :Question: 

Algún otro ?

----------

## navegante

Exacto a esos me referia, con esos se debe de empezar, asi como el de Copyright, ahora si quien comienza con esos, yo en este mmento no tengo tiempo para hacerlo pero la semana que entra ya con vacacione podría.

----------

## navegante

Un pequeño bump:

HOWTO Framebuffer Splash

HOWTO Splash en GRUB

HOWTO Usar Portage Correctamente

HOWTO Instalar Ebuilds de 3ros

HOWTO Migrar a GCC 3.4

HOWTO Castellanizar Gentoo

        HOWTO Raton y Teclados Multimedia 

Como Instalar el Lila Oficial Theme

HOWTO Conectar el Pad del PSX

Si alguien me puede ayudar, sobretodo con los de servidores porque esos me es un poco mas dificil de explicarlos en la traducción (no tengo mucha experiencia en ellos), por los demas me los pueden dejar a mi, por cierto alguien conoce al admin, lo trate de localizar pero no hay mail. Saludos.

----------

## focahclero

En primer lugar, yo agradecería a navegante el esfuerzo de subir todo ese montón de documentos al wiki lo que redunda en el beneficio de la comunidad Gentoo.

Y añadiría una pequeña reflexión: la documentación debe mantenerse. Lo que quier decir: actualizarzarla, corregirla, ampliarla... esfuerzo considerable como todos sabemos en un entorno donde se mejora constantemente, como es este.

Es por ello que, quizás, antes de lanzarse a subirlo "todo" al wiki, sería preferible que hubiese un grupo de gente tan predispuesta como navegante (y otros, que los hay), y si no centrarnos sólo en los documentos que seamos capaces de mantener.

Ya que, desde mi punto de vista, es preferible tener el documento en inglés, aunque sea un idioma que no dominemos, antes que un documento desactualizado (y por tanto potencialmente con errores o imprecisiones) que acabe confundiendo al novato, y que a su vez acabará llevandose una mala impresión de la documentación de Gentoo (como lo que se ha oído más de una vez, a veces con razón, en este mismo foro).

Un saludo y ¡ánimo!

----------

## GipfeX

Yo me apunto a mantener los how-tos, y a subir los que pueda....

Tengo bastante tiempo, y hare lo que sea para mejorar la comunidad gentoo, ademas con esto seguro que mejoraremos nuestros conocimientos de Gentoo y Linux en general. He dicho.

 :Cool: 

Lo unico que necesito es ver un poco de organizacion en el asunto, y apartir de ahi yo creo qeue todo puede ir bien.

Por cierto la web donde subir todo es http://es.gentoo-wiki.com no?

Salu2.

----------

## navegante

No la página del wiki es http://es.gentoo-wiki.com . Por lo de mantener los documentos es bien cierto que deben estar actualizados, si no de nada sirven, hasta el momento los que he subido ya tienen mantenedor, algunos son solo copy paste de los que estan aqui (el de g0su, por ejemplo) y el autor original se ha venido encargando de la actualizacion. Por otra parte la filosofia del wiki es que publica uno y corrigen todos (tipo open source) por lo que si se llega extraviar el mantenedor del doc seguro que alguien mas lo actualiza. Para cualquier asunto relacionado con el wiki me encuentro en Jabber, mirar abajo. Saludos.

P.D. Sigo buscando al admin pero no lo encuentro, por el momento contacte con el administrador general de los wiki, a ver que pasa.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Bueno, como ahora tengo un rato me voy a poner a traducir el del disket booteable con grub, que esta facilito. A ver si me aclaro con esto del wiki  :Smile: 

[Edito] Me ha quedado bastante majo http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Arrancar_desde_un_disket_con_Grub  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Por cierto, ¿por que no funcionan ciertas cosas, como las tablas para el codigo?

----------

## BaSS

estoy poniendo el "sticky"

Pero tened en cuenta que gentoo-wiki.com no es parte de Gentoo, es algo libre.

Podéis usar un nuevo proyecto en gentoo-es.org para organizaros y tened un pequeño bugzilla.

saludos

----------

## Franco Gotusso

He agregado un nuevo howto del foro http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compilar_el_kernel_manualmente

Creo que estaria bien lo del proyecto asi nos organizamos y nos lo montamos bien.

----------

## German3D

Pues un novato como yo en esto del linux encantado con que esto siga adelante  :Wink: 

Pero que es WIKI ? Estube mirando un poco y creo que es como una especie de web comun ? Me equivoco ? 

54|u2

----------

## IceFox

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero que es WIKI ?

 

Que mejor definición ... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki

----------

## Franco Gotusso

La idea original fue la wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada, una enciclopedia libre, en la que todos pudieran participar a la hora de escribir o modificarla. Desde esa idea han nacido muchas otras, como diccionarios libres, libros de universidad libres o como en este caso una documentacion de gentoo libre,  que aunque la documentacion oficial tambien es libre,  no es tan abierta.

----------

## German3D

AHa ya lo entendi era mas o menos lo que pensaba  :Wink:  Gracias . De todas formas es algo arriesgado no? Imaginar al primo de bill que entra y le da a editar y pone lo que quiera o lo borra directamente O_O Vamos supongo que se tendran backups  :Wink: 

Venga muchachos un slaudete

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Vamos supongo que se tendran backups 

 

Suelen tener un sistema de "vuelta atras". Digamos que guardan X cambios al texto para que si se ve que algo falla o falta se pueda reponer una version anterior.

Es una gozada de sistema para todo lo que sea tutoriales y demas, ya que la gente puede actualizarlos ellos mismos sin tener que pedir al autor, que en muchos casos ya ni se acuerda, que lo haga el.

----------

## xlony

buenas, ayer ví este thread y me entraron ganas de colaborar, he traducido el TIP de Xorg transparencias y sombras, pero esta demasiado 'robotizado', cuando tenga tiempo libre lo suelto un poco y lo subo.

saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Buenas gente ¿Habeis entrado recientementemente al wiki? Me he encontrado esto:  *Quote:*   

>  This wiki will be taken down on Friday, to save this translation of the wiki join the Mailing Lists and speak up

  No esoty muy puesto en ingles pero ¿Quieren cerrar el wiki en español? En el wiki ingles dice que necesitan admins ¿Habra desaparecido definitivamente el admin del wiki español? Para que lo cierren prefiero ocuparme yo mismo del wiki y seguro que muchos de vosotros tambien. De momento me he suscrito a la lista de correo para ver si me entero de algo pero todavia no se como funciona  :Embarassed:   Si lo quieren cerrar mañana habra que contactar con ellos rapido.

----------

## navegante

 *Mike Valstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De Gentoo-Portage Wiki, la enciclopedia libre.
> 
> From the Gentoo-wiki mailing list (as nobody from the Spanish section answered):
> ...

 

Yo estoy tratando de comunicarme con ellos, a ver que pasa.

----------

## navegante

Me he hecho cargo del wiki en español, sin embargo necesito ayuda, las traducciones que ya tengo hechas no las he podido subir por falta de tiempo, además necesitan revisiones ortograficas y de estilo, alguien ha estado revisando las faltas de ortografía en los que ya están posteados, sin embargo, me gustaría que hubiese más personas. Saludos

----------

## Franco Gotusso

HAGGG! Navegante, hice correcciones en unos cuantos artículos y se ve que se han perdido con el cambio de servidor, si puedes mira a ver si se puede hacer algo.

----------

## navegante

Exactamente cuales? revise hacxe un momento y no parece haber ningún error. Podrías ser mas especifico. saludos y gracias por checar.

----------

## sag

No si es el sitio para preguntar esto, pero hay alguna forma de tener una version imprimible de lo manuales de wiki, como se puede hacer con los doc oficiales de gentoo con "?style=printable".

Perdon si este no el lugar para preguntar esto.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Exactamente cuales? revise hacxe un momento y no parece haber ningún error. Podrías ser mas especifico. saludos y gracias por checar.

 

Lo siento! Se me olvido constestar, mire el mensaje con prisas, pense en contestarte luego...

Bueno, ademas del de splash en grub que ya veo que lo has arreglado creo que estube tambien con el de navegar anonimamente.

Por cierto ¿Necesitas / hay hueco para un administrador mas?

----------

## ertomas

Wow, he estado revisando el wiki de gentoo-es,  y esta muy bien, excelente idea...

Dentro de poco empezarea subir algunos how-to que tengo por aqui en el tintero..xD A ver si sirven de algo.

Un Saludo

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Perfecto! La verdad es que poca gente se anima a escribir nuevos articulos asi que ya sabes  :Razz:  Lo unico que te pido es que por favor uses las plantillas ya que estoy intentando pasar todos los articulos a esto.

Salud!

----------

## ertomas

Thanks, Intentaré pasar algunos que tengo a la plantilla, para ver como quedan, etc.etc..Espero que me de tiempo para hacerlo dentro de algunos dias, pero lo importante es hacerlo bien.

Un Saludo

----------

## g0su

Dudas:

1º)Es independiente de gentoo.org?

2º)La web es independiente de algun wiki generar, es decir, es propia o depende de otra web mayor.

3º)Se respetara los autores del documento?

----------

## Franco Gotusso

1º)Es independiente de gentoo.org?

Sí, completamete.

2º)La web es independiente de algun wiki generar, es decir, es propia o depende de otra web mayor.

Solo depende de http://gentoo-wiki.com/ al igual que los wikis de gentoo en otros idiomas.

3º)Se respetara los autores del documento?

¿A que te refieres?Normalmente firmamos quien es el traductor o de donde viene el documento original, pero sigue la filosofia wiki.

----------

## focahclero

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Dudas:
> 
> 3º)Se respetara los autores del documento?

 

Un wiki es un sistema en el cual cualquiera puede editar los artículos publicados... con lo cual el artículo siempre está expuesto a una "mejora continua" aportada por todos aquellos que quieran participar.

Y si algún "gracioso" introduce algún error o causa algún daño... siempre habrá alguien que lo arregle después.

"Curiosamente", los wiki funcionanan.

Un saludo,

----------

## g0su

Si conozco algo de wiki, no mucho pero vamos se que puedes editarlo sin problemas. Mi pregunta es, si yo creo un documento, a mi mejor que lo mejoren y que aparezcan las personas que lo han mejorado pero el autor original se respeta? me explico, yo creo un manual que no esta en ningun sitio y lo llevo directamente a wiki, se respeta el autor original, su nombre? no hablo de traducir un manual sino de respetar al autor de dicho manual asi como quienes lo actualizan o lo porten al wiki. 

Acabo de actualizar y wiki-ar segun la info que ahi del wiki el de castellanizar:

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Castellanizar_Gentoo

Tambien he portado estos dos:

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Profptd

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_IPPL

Y este esta en bbcode:

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Instalacion_de_Gentoo

Un saludo

----------

## navegante

Por lo regular en todos los articulos traducidos se linkea al original en ingles, tambien se anota el nombre del traductor, en el caso de un articulo original el autor firma su contribución, el resto de los usuarios añaden, corrigen, complementan el articulo, a veces se anotan en el area de creditos, a veces no, pero siempre se respeta en la sección de creditos el autor original, por otro lado si lo haces como usuario registrado queda anotado en tus contribuciones. Tambien cabe decir que los articulos se escriben bajo la licencia GNU FDL si no se especifica otra (por lo regular Creative Commons). Saludos.

----------

## g0su

Navegante te he mandado un mensage privado pero no se si te habra llegado. Por favor cuando puedas ponte en contacto conmigo cuando puedas.

Un saludo y gracias.

Nota: dios queme vivo a sistemas y señales, puta asignatura de mierda, en ocasiones veo integrales xDDDD

----------

## Stolz

[OffTopic] *g0su wrote:*   

> Nota: dios queme vivo a sistemas y señales, puta asignatura de mierda, en ocasiones veo integrales xDDDD

 jeje g0su, yo aprobe esa asignatura hace tiempo. Tuve la suerte de tener un buen profesor, y no el que teneis ahora!!   :Laughing:  [/OffTopic]

A todos los wikimaniacos, os informo que pronto van a haber unos cuantos cambios en la estructura de los mensajes fijos del foro. Se van a agrupar algunos, actualizar otros y crear algunos nuevos. El trabajo ya está en marcha.

En lo que a vosotros os afecta y por lo que pongo este mensaje: se va a crear un post nuevo que se llamará algo asi como "RECURSOS DE GENTOO EN ESPAÑOL", en el que hacer un poco de 'publicidad' de Gentoo-es.org, del IRC,  de la documentación en español, del Wiki, etc ... y por supuetso del resto de post fijos. El actual post del Wiki (es decir, éste en el que escribo) se 'desfijaría' y se le cambiaria el nombre a algo similar a "post de coordinación del wiki en español". POr supuesto, en el nuevo mensaje ademñas de hacer publicidad del Wiki con enlaces incluidos, se conservaria un enlace a éste post. 

¿que os parece? ¿alguna objecion o sugerencia?

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Sertinell

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: dios queme vivo a sistemas y señales, puta asignatura de mierda, en ocasiones veo integrales xDDDD

 

Yo la he aprobado en primero y en junio como un campeon !!!  :Very Happy: 

Respecto al cambio de organizacion,  creo qe hace falta  :Smile:  , totalmente de acuerdo  :Wink: 

----------

## Reikinio

Hola, 

Bueno, yo puedo colaborar traduciendo y manteniendo actualizada la siguiente guía:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_System_Encryption_DM-Crypt_with_LUKS

Voy a demorar en traducirla ya que ando corto de tiempo. 

Saludos,

----------

## g0su

Jajajaj ya aprobe la asignatura  :Very Happy:  a la primera pero esque da un poco de gene el profesor que tenemos que flipas!!! e stolz? XDDD

Stolz como estara el tema ese de gentoo de los post colaborativos, esque no entiendo el significado de tener lo mismo en 3 sitios. En mi caso deje de postear y borre la pequeña contribucion que hice porque y vi el buen royo que ahi y lo que se respeta a los compañeros y tal. Lo digo porque a mi me es lo mismo portar una cosa a otra pero por mi parte creo que lo mas logico es la wikipedia, ya que, modificas creas y tal sin ningun tipo dep roblema y nadie que heche por tierra el trabajo tuyo y de otros.

Cuenta algo mas de lo que pensais hacer.

Un saludo

----------

## Stolz

Pues lo que ibamos a hacer es basicamente lo que ya se ha hecho: nuevo post de normas, nuevo post con mas sitios donde leer sobre gentoo en español, desfijar todos los post que llevaban tiempo sin actividad o sin actualizarse en favor de un post que los agrupe todos, cambiar unos cuantos titulos de post populares (como este) para que reflejen mas el contenido,....

 y a titulo personal, queria ayudar a actualizar algunas guias como "Problemas de compilación, Soluciones comúnes", "Compilando un kernel manualmente " o "acelerar/optimizar el arranque y sistema linux gentoo".

Sobre lo del wiki y aunar esfuerzos... yo creo que no es incombatible usar el foro con usar el wiki. Los usuarios que quieran hacer guias en el foro que las hagan. Creo que para recibir sugerencias y ampliarlas es incluso mejor comenzar con el foro. Y cuando alcancen una 'madurez', que se pasen al wiki si el usuario quiere. Al fin y al cabo quien tenga la idea inicial es quien deberia de decidir donde plasmarla. A mi personalmente el wiki no me entusiasma por las malas experiencias que he tenido. En ocasiones, algunos usuarios machacan el trabajo de otros. Y me explico: Si yo pongo un articulo en el wiki es para que la gente contribuya, pero entiendo por contribuir aportar algo nuevo, no modificar lo que ya está hecho para cargarselo por completo (me ha pasado). Si al menos fuese una remodelacion de la forma de decirlo o una ampliacion, pero borrar contendio y comandos es algo que no entiendo.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

